

It's 2015. Can we declare Google Glass dead yet? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/01/05/can-google-glass-survive-2015/

======
georgeecollins
I shouldn't comment on a dumb article, but this is pretty much original
content free. It is a summary of other articles with a link bait title.

